

Should every website send you an email when you login? - bawana

Two factor authentication (where google, yahoo,etc) send you a text with a secret code for you to login is a bit of a pain. I would rather have a &#x27;log&#x27; of my logins whereever I go in my email. Obviously if I see an access I do not remember (time or IP) then I know something&#x27;s up. Is this a reasonable strategy&#x2F;request for better security?
======
VT_Drew
I would not want my inbox flooded with notifications every time I log into a
site (I would probably just make a rule to put them in the trash, which would
defeat the purpose). Gmail has pretty good system where it notifies me every
time I login from a device that I haven't used to login to gmail before. Since
most of the time I am checking Gmail from the same two devices I rarely get
these notifications. It is nice to know that this security is there, I would
quickly realize if someone else was trying to login to my account.

